# Help needed



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi i have been mowing my paddock ready for grass hay with a Kuhn disc mower , but when i have finished a few rows i get high spots of grass along the edge of my rows any idea what iam doing wrong, Thank you


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Are you operating disc mower at rated(540 rpm). Do you have frt edge of cutting bar tilted over forward or at least level?


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

is it a 3pt or trailer type mower.? My 3pt mower will drag hay if 3pt is too low .


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

after thinking about this I think some knives may be wrong.

check the arrows on the knives .
They need to point the direction the discs turn.


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

there are right hand knives and left hand knives. 

you should have some of each 

if the mower is new to you ,you may not know this


----------



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi thank you i was cutting in the wrong direction as the mower was going back over the cut area so the blades couldn't get down low enough for the grass my wheels had squashed down


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

nascar is all left turns cutting hay is all right turns then go back to do the backswath


----------

